# An exclusive interview with Mr Ernesto Colnago



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

It was indeed a pleasure and something I will cherish for a very long time!

http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/an-exclusive-interview-with-mr-ernesto-colnag


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Very cool indeed...


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*very nice*

Niiiice


----------

